# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Zen Bound 2

## Alexkonrad

Zen Bound 2

Источник: MyPocketUcoz.ru
3D логическая аркада
Язык: русский
Операционная система Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7
Процессор Pentium IV 1 Ггц или аналогичный Athlon
512 MБ оперативной памяти
300 МБ свободного места на жестком диске
3D-видеоадаптер с памятью 64 MБ, совместимый с DirectX 9.0c




Смотреть Геймплей (YouTube)


*Описание*: наконец-то нашел (эту игру,оказывается не так легко найти - её отовсюду удаляют) и выложил великолепную необычную игрушку, которая в своё время была портирована на PC. Суть игры - наматывать веревку на фигурки и тем самым закрыть как можно больше поверхности. Под пальцы (для планшетов на Windows 7) заточена изумительно - Важно! - перед тем как играть пальцами отключите лучше жесты в Винде.


Ссылка: Турбобит

----------

